# Milker questions



## miller4528 (May 15, 2020)

So i have been milking for about 2 months i made a DYI milker with the foodsaver handheld vacuum im not opposed to hand milking but mine are nigerian dwarfs very hard for someone with big hands to do easy plus my girls being first timers are little difficult on the stand but i also bought a Henry milker the nicer version of a break bleeder. Now it cam with a large udder cup and was supposed to come with an insert there is something attached but its still very large so i used the small syringe cup i was using for my other one but one of my three girls teat really gets stretched when milking i apply the same vacuum pressure to all them and they dont seem to even no its there but i was wondering if anyone had any ideas of what to use for an insert? only ones on amazon wont ship until august i use a syringe cup just big enough to fit the teat into i was just thinking maybe a liner might make it more comfortable for the teat or put less pull on it i dont see any signs of damage or disform on the teat or i would stop it just looks bad when it stretches it downward again its only the one and she had been milked the same time as the others


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If what you are using is continuous suction, it will destroy their teats. You need pulsating suction.


----------



## miller4528 (May 15, 2020)

they are the same everyone online is show design-wise there are lots of hand held pumps that use suction same as mine along with the very common break bleeder model everyone seems to use and sell, I purchased the Henry milker its designed for milking goats and sheep it uses the suction tho like all the other models other then the very expensive machines which would be far to large for my Nigerians anyway if it had $ to spend on them. it has a small gauge on it for the PSI used i barley get it above 10psi 15 is the recommended, if requires occasionally repumping to the pressure if it drops below 10 the milk stops flowing so in a way its pulsing not a continues suction. Like i said havent noticed any issues other then i dont like the way it pulls the one goats teat but i cant find any inserts or sleeves for inside the milking cup like we had for cows. I plan to get them used hand milking but as of now working full time and having to get up early and milk before work i dont have the time to fight with them not liking me handling there udders but they dont mind the milker at all only getting mad when they run out of feed.


----------



## miller4528 (May 15, 2020)

What kind of pulse milkers are recommended ? i have a short walk to my goat enclosure and have to bring all my equipment back with my after milk to the house so id prefer something small im only milking about a quart at a time


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

They do sell continuous suction milkers - but they can and will destroy udders. Simple pulse is not as pricey as others, a nice option or hand milk. Please do some more research before deciding to continue to use a continuous suction model....... long term it is a real problem. You won't save money if your does become quick culls. How many does are you currently milking?


----------



## miller4528 (May 15, 2020)

3 doe currently for just under a quart a day but they are Nigerians and the teats are very small and its more stressful on them when i try to hand milk them as they dont like being handled unless the food is full. I had been following the milker instructions carefully and not apply to much pressure as i know that could cause problems just enough to get milk flow. 700$ for the simply pulse is still pricey i have been looking but there isnt alot of options i see some on amazon but nothing amazing.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We've used an udderly EZ for years and have yet to destroy a single udder.

I challenged someone one time on another forum to provide any documentation that "continuous suction" hand milkers would cause harm. All they had was a study conducted by one of the pulsating milking machine manufacturers that showed that if the pulsating failed and the milk machine applied continuous suction it could damage the teat. Not nearly the same as a small hand held pump. 
In fact the while the hand held milkers don't pulsate, they also don't apply continuous pressure. The pressure increases, then slowly decreases, then increases when you pump some more, then slowly decreases.


----------



## miller4528 (May 15, 2020)

The ez pump is basically the same as mine, mine just has tubing not a direct pump. I was looking an came across only one study about the same as you stated. I only,create enough pressure to get the milk flow started then let it slow an pump just to pusle to milk I would like a simply pulse milker but the cost is to high right now an they are back ordered.


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

miller4528 said:


> 3 doe currently for just under a quart a day but they are Nigerians and the teats are very small and its more stressful on them when i try to hand milk them as they dont like being handled unless the food is full. I had been following the milker instructions carefully and not apply to much pressure as i know that could cause problems just enough to get milk flow. 700$ for the simply pulse is still pricey i have been looking but there isnt alot of options i see some on amazon but nothing amazing.


You are getting less than a quart a day from 3 does combined?
If so, your milker is actually NOT milking them, or these does are failing to produce as they should.
My well bred Nigerians give a minimum quart per milking each. Not as well bred lines will give less, but not to that low of an extreme.

I unfortunately know nothing regarding the machines themselves.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I would guess that being very careful with the continuous suction would not harm the teats and udder. Although a pulse milker probably is better, they are very pricey. 

Years ago, I had a "Henry Milker". (That I loaned to someone and they won't return it!) I had previously loaned it and a doe to a person with an orphaned Alpaca cria. She milked the doe to feed the cria. She used the Henry and totally destroyed the doe's udder and teats. Pulled udder tissue into the teat and permanently bruised and broke down the teats. (Very expensive and sad lesson learned on my part). No regard to the pressure on the teats at all. I have been anti Henry since. 

BUT!!!! Since you are very careful, it should be fine. I would be cautious if you ever have anyone else use it on your does.


----------



## miller4528 (May 15, 2020)

Im currently waiting for someone to email me back with info from simplypulse milkers about the model the have they are out of the 4cfm oil less pumps but have a 6cfm for milking 2 goats at once or a cow and i just need confirmation that it will still be okay for just one goat at a time and not to over powered but i believe there is an adjustment valve anyway i just wanna make sure and as soon as i get the email ill be placing my order i didnt want to spend 800 on a milker but this should be a lifetime investment and as for the amount of milk im getting this is my goats first time freshening and even after i use my milker i still hand finish them an hand milk in the evenings they are just not producing alot i didnt really look into great milk lines when i started but that will be what i look for in the future.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The thing about goats is that goats teach you something new almost everyday! You had no way of knowing about milk lines, etc. (or teat size, ease of milking, etc.)

You can up your production by adding alfalfa (slowly) to the diet, milking 3 X a day, etc. but as milk production increases, so should nutrition. There are some great posts on here (somewhere!) about production and nutrition.


----------



## miller4528 (May 15, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> The thing about goats is that goats teach you something new almost everyday! You had no way of knowing about milk lines, etc. (or teat size, ease of milking, etc.)
> 
> You can up your production by adding alfalfa (slowly) to the diet, milking 3 X a day, etc. but as milk production increases, so should nutrition. There are some great posts on here (somewhere!) about production and nutrition.


I mean i grew up on a dairy farm an we had a nubian nanny for years my cousin couldnt drink cow milk for most of his childhood but we never worried about milking lines and as i am the only one in my house i didnt really worry to much about having amazing milk lines since im getting more then i drink now but ive started making cheese and soap as well im not one to waste anything. I do feed them alfalfa pellets because we ran out of the bales of it here mid winter and i find its less waste, when we bale the 2nd cut ill stock up on some here incase the store doesnt have the pellets. I feed grass hay an timothy as well but they dont care for the timothy over the grass along with a feed mix that i add BOSS to as well.


----------



## Pinky's Peeps (Apr 15, 2018)

miller4528 said:


> Im currently waiting for someone to email me back with info from simplypulse milkers about the model the have they are out of the 4cfm oil less pumps but have a 6cfm for milking 2 goats at once or a cow and i just need confirmation that it will still be okay for just one goat at a time and not to over powered but i believe there is an adjustment valve anyway i just wanna make sure and as soon as i get the email ill be placing my order i didnt want to spend 800 on a milker but this should be a lifetime investment and as for the amount of milk im getting this is my goats first time freshening and even after i use my milker i still hand finish them an hand milk in the evenings they are just not producing alot i didnt really look into great milk lines when i started but that will be what i look for in the future.


Are you ordering the older model or the new one that's on pre-order? I have read that you might as get the 6cfm since it can be adjusted. I would never do 2 goats at a time but someone said on another post that the motor will last longer????


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Have your husband with you while you milk. Maybe you are milking really different than he does. Long fingernails can cause problems. 
If she eats too quickly on the milk stand, put some clean fist sized rocks in the feed pan to slow her down. She will have to pick around the rocks to eat.

What kind of stand do you have? Make sure it is sturdy and she cannot get her head free during milking. Does your husband milk her by hand? I would copy his style exactly and hopefully, she will get more tolerant of you.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Goats are creatures of habit. If you have not been her "person" that milks her, she may just be having a little goatie fit. I would milk her while he is there to get her more comforatable. I have some that it's me or no one.


----------



## Pinky's Peeps (Apr 15, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> Have your husband with you while you milk. Maybe you are milking really different than he does. Long fingernails can cause problems.
> If she eats too quickly on the milk stand, put some clean fist sized rocks in the feed pan to slow her down. She will have to pick around the rocks to eat.
> 
> What kind of stand do you have? Make sure it is sturdy and she cannot get her head free during milking. Does your husband milk her by hand? I would copy his style exactly and hopefully, she will get more tolerant of you.


Thank you so much for the suggestions. I do not have long nail. But I think I will sit with him. Prepandemic (?) I was going to have an xray of my right hand. I have a bad area below my thumb. I will look for some rocks in my yard to slow her down. I noticed I sit on the milking stand, cuz i have to get close, bad back, and my husband sits on a stool... maybe I'm crowding her. I think a machine would be best.... that way I can have someone else milk her too.... she is just a big love bug.... just not me


----------



## miller4528 (May 15, 2020)

Pinky's Peeps said:


> I am waiting for them to be able to tell me an exact date I can get the simplepulse... the new one... then I'm worried about will the new improved one have any problems... I was gonna order it yesterday to get on the list but then it had a place for a "discount code" I hate that... does that mean there's a discount floating around I can take advantage of? AHHHH... My husband's goat is 3 years old and milks with no problems for him and gives him kisses when she's out of her oats. He went fishing for 3 days and when she was out of grain she broke the milk stand, dragged me on the ground and headed for the goat pen... her name is Hazel... then she was WITCH Hazel... the 3rd day she was "B" Hazel! I need a machine! She was raised on the machine. But I too have a problem shelling out so much $$$ .... what was wrong with the old one? Is the hold up on the new one the plastic carrier? maybe it's made overseas?


Okay so i talked to the owner the only real difference is the new one is a little more stream line and comes with the new jars with all in one filters but you can jsut get these jars instead of the old style when picking your order and the new one has a carry case sort of cart that its built into the old one doesnt so it needs to be


Pinky's Peeps said:


> I am waiting for them to be able to tell me an exact date I can get the simplepulse... the new one... then I'm worried about will the new improved one have any problems... I was gonna order it yesterday to get on the list but then it had a place for a "discount code" I hate that... does that mean there's a discount floating around I can take advantage of? AHHHH... My husband's goat is 3 years old and milks with no problems for him and gives him kisses when she's out of her oats. He went fishing for 3 days and when she was out of grain she broke the milk stand, dragged me on the ground and headed for the goat pen... her name is Hazel... then she was WITCH Hazel... the 3rd day she was "B" Hazel! I need a machine! She was raised on the machine. But I too have a problem shelling out so much $$$ .... what was wrong with the old one? Is the hold up on the new one the plastic carrier? maybe it's made overseas?


Its made here but its made by a family that i guess works jobs so its like a side businesses, So from what the lady told me the new model has all the unit in this cart and just some upgraded slimmer desgin and new all in one filter jars with handles over the old jars. she said its really a time thing the new ones would not ship til end of august due to having to get the parts in. The older models unless u buy the box to hold everything u need to mount it to something so its not as mobile as the new one but they can process the order faster. Now that being said i ordered my a bit ago after talking with them about the options and i went with the old model i wanted to build it into my milking stall and the have 2 pumps the 4 and 6 but the 4 was out so i went with the 6, the six is strong enough to do 2 goats if u buy the second line or a cow. I just didnt wanna wait for the 4s to get back in stock. The lead time they said was bout a month due to order again its a mom an pop doing this. I am waiting for the shipping info as my order has been processed an they actually upgraded my jars for free to the all in one since they were made without the handles by mistake. These jars can be added to either system. The customer service has been nothing but great for me and im just waiting i know the wait sucks but when looking wait time over 300$ more for another system seems fine to me. An as for the price its was just over 800 which is high but looking most pulsing systems are over a 1000. I cant wait for it to get here they have videos online for all info on the system little rough editing but they sold me on it for easy and use.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You will like the simple pulse Milker. It is very simple and easy to use, the only down side is you’ll have to find something to keep you occupied while it’s milking because it’s very boring lol but then again one goat should go pretty fast. I got mine for a cow because hand milking 5-6 gallons a day was killing me  but it gets her done in about 10 minutes.
Im telling you right now though when you can get extra jars ordered. I was SO careful with my jars and finally it happened. They were on the counter and my son accidentally bumped into one and it didn’t just simply fall and break, it fell and shattered into a million pieces. I have ordered from different places trying to find the same jars just cheaper and have yet to find jars that fit their top. They are not overly expensive threw them and the ones I ordered I have been using as milk storage so not the end of the world but I would just go ahead and get a back up jar or a few when you can. I did order 2 jars to start with so had a back up and when I had the money bought their huge jug for the milk to go into and then just the jars for my cleaning solution. But without those jars there it just doesn’t work.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It only is if you make it a lot. Mine is simple and I wanted mine to be able to be mobil. So the air tank is mounted to the box that holds the jars. It is in a small wagon along with the pump and lines and claws. Super simple. I debated on making the one car port into a milk room but decided not to because I do want to be able to milk my goats if they need it and I don’t want to drag them all the way over there. But the plan was to just make shelf’s that hold the jars pump and tank. The only thing that NEEDS to be mounted to something is the tank. 
I’m not joking when I saw it is super simple


----------



## Pinky's Peeps (Apr 15, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> It only is if you make it a lot. Mine is simple and I wanted mine to be able to be mobil. So the air tank is mounted to the box that holds the jars. It is in a small wagon along with the pump and lines and claws. Super simple. I debated on making the one car port into a milk room but decided not to because I do want to be able to milk my goats if they need it and I don't want to drag them all the way over there. But the plan was to just make shelf's that hold the jars pump and tank. The only thing that NEEDS to be mounted to something is the tank.
> I'm not joking when I saw it is super simple


After all the consideration... I purchased the New Simple Pulse 6CFM on wait list.... I thought to myself.... I deserve something during these pandemic times! I am retired and I am sure I will get plenty of use out of it. The lady I spoke with at SimplePulse, Rebecca, was so enjoyable to talk to. I am going out to look for some stones to place in Hazel's oat bin on the milking stand.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

We purchased the 6 cfm pre-order back in May. Hoping to get it within the month. I’m not very good at hand milking and have been letting most of my does just dry up/feed their doe kids who are now 3.5-4 months old.


----------

